# Is that presto opera can appear in ports?



## goshanecr (Jan 15, 2017)

Good day Friends!

Some day ago appears news about opera classic source code were on GitHub.
https://forum.vivaldi.net/topic/13434/opera-presto-code-in-github

It is a non legal source code, so I have a question, if community will develope that code in non legal way is it possible to be in ports?


----------



## tingo (Jan 15, 2017)

My view: not very likely.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 16, 2017)

It won't run on Linux either so ...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2017)

goshanecr said:


> It is a non legal source code, so I have a question, if community will develope that code in non legal way is it possible to be in ports?


No.


----------



## goshanecr (Jan 17, 2017)

SirDice said:


> No.


It's sad... Hope Presto code will be officially opensourced.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 17, 2017)

At the risk of upsetting some people, I no longer trust Opera handling my traffic as the subsidiary of a Chinese organization.


----------

